# Treats=Mushy Soft Poop



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If Tucker will work for his own kibble, that's a home run. It's what Ian Dunbar suggests. Why complicate matters? You're really lucky!


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

Yes, he will work for his kibble. I wanted to provide alittle variety for him, but it seems it is not working at this time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For a puppy use a portion of the day's kibble. If they don't know there is anything better they won't care! You will work to wean away from using food asap anyway. Life rewards like playing ball, getting pets are always available, don't cost anything and don't screw up puppy intestines! Even Lily will work for kibble and she will turn six next week and has eaten many very special treat in her life. For her it isn't about the treat it is that the treat represents positive feedback for her.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Zuck's Natural minis, cut in half. Peanut flavor is Beau's fave.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would use kibble, and for extra high value plain poached chicken. If that upsets her tum, at least you will know where the problem lies...


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Try adding a heaping tablespoon of pumpkin to his normal meal any food irregularities should be "firmed up"


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

He already gets alittle pumpkin with each meal.


----------

